# Silent War?



## Ophelian (May 5, 2013)

> The Silent War anthology by various authors – this covers the war in the shadows, and may involve the Sigillite, assassins, and the psychological warfare aspect. No real details, but I expect to see the Alpha Legion feature heavily for the traitors.


http://baddice.co.uk/black-library-weekender-2012-day-1-update/










Torgaddon & Nurgle daemons VS Loken & Garro? :shok:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Tallarn by John French – this covers the massive tank battle mentioned in Bill King’s short story (covered in one of my earlier blog posts) on the planet Tallarn. Apparently, and the author was very explicit in this, the battle involves 10,000,000 tanks. Yes, ten million!


I've been waiting an age for this!

Could unleash a whine about more Raven Guard/Iron Hands/Sallies stuff, but I'll let it slide.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ophelian said:


> Torgaddon & Nurgle daemons VS Loken & Garro? :shok:


Where have you inferred that from?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Where have you inferred that from?


Cant you see it on the leaked piece of artwork?


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

I really hope we can have the garro stories as text sometime. I can't stand the audio drama production on thew ones I've heard (like the lightning tower/dark king) so I;ve held off, hoping I;d get a text version (at a reasonable price!)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

LazyG said:


> I really hope we can have the garro stories as text sometime. I can't stand the audio drama production on thew ones I've heard (like the lightning tower/dark king) so I;ve held off, hoping I;d get a text version (at a reasonable price!)


If you have only tried _The Dark King & The Lightning Tower_, then boy did you pick the one with the lowest production quality. Try _Honor to the Dead_, it almost feels like you are watching a movie.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

If we get some Alpha Legion love I'd be content. 

Though regarding Audiobooks, I'm not a fan, but Butchers Nails no exists as part of the Angron ebook collection so maybe at some point Garro will get similar


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

LazyG said:


> I really hope we can have the garro stories as text sometime. I can't stand the audio drama production on thew ones I've heard (like the lightning tower/dark king) so I;ve held off, hoping I;d get a text version (at a reasonable price!)


The audios on the Garro series are ok. They have learnt from their earlier productions, however, i'm still not convinced these audio shorts are made better with back ground music and sound effects. Screams and chainswords start to piss you off after a while.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You can get a couple of the Garro stories in text. They were available as part of the first volume of _The Scripts_.

As for this I look forward to seeing this. Mainly because I love everything John French writes at the moment.


----------

